# Brush Question



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

The materials used, nylon, polyester, chinex....
what are the pros and cons of each.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

CyberKlown28 said:


> The materials used, nylon, polyester, chinex....
> what are the pros and cons of each.


I don't think it's a matter of pro's and cons - different styles are made for different purposes. 

For example, you wouldn't use a synthetic to apply stripper...


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I heard some clean out better, some cut nicer lines, etc...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a pretty open ended question but its basically like this...

NYLON = Soft for waterborne clears or sealers or rough surfaces because nylon moves over terrain better than something more firm. Easy to clean but poor bend recovery

POLYESTER = Degree of firmness based on filament quantity added to a brush. Extra firm brushes have POLYESTER. Many brushes have a combination of NYLON/POLY and depending on the brushes (purpose), the filament quantity is selected to perform good with certain paints. POLY provides better bend recovery.

POLYESTER FIRM brushes are needed to move heavy contractor grade flats where as something soft like all NYLON is best for thinner wall paints and/or trim paints. 

CHINEX = is NYLON and clean up super easy. There are various CHINEX filament types designed to do certain things like not bend so easy or to hold more paint. CHINEX and HEAT = not so good. Product becomes slow to move.

The rest is product application specific. Basically ask yourself, I need a brush to spread (blank). Not that you can pretty much spread any paint with any brush, but specific blends do it better.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

use pure nylon on trim work for best results (basebords,doors,windows etc) they are very soft so the thicker the paint gets the harder it is for your brush to move around.

polyester and nylon mix is what basically everyone uses for painting day to day there is different stiffness you can get but basically its the best a brush can get to tackling any job trim work to walls. they are great for medium to thick paint on any surface of course depending what brand you buy.

pure polyester ive never been a fan of the stiff retention is to great they spring around to much and fling paint everywhere not a brush i would ever use on anything the finish is decent but overall they dont produce

chinex is a great production brush for exteriors or interior i wouldnt recommend it on trim work but for flat paint on walls you will absolutely fly around with it. holds and releases paint like nothing else like i said its a great brush for production work, the filaments are a little thicker and the brush is stocked full of them they are heavy and can become very stiff but when you need to cut a room in 5 mins get a chinex 

i personally use a pure nylon for trim work solvents or any kind and semi gloss paints and a polyester/nylon for everything else 

just my opinion but ive tried almost everything out there im a supreme brush freak got about 30 different types sitting in my trunk that i never use anymore cause i found what i like now lol


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

i still find a polyester/nylon mix the best for cutting straight lines i prefer flagged brushes some prefer straight cut

corona and purdy make flagged brushes wooster make the straight cut this is the part that i find comes down to personal preference they all do certain things really well 

corona still does everything perfect lol


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Flowjo :notworthy:

My wooster silver tip is polyester, and yeah it can fling around paint if I'm not careful ~_~




> but when you need to cut a room in 5 mins get a chinex


if a brush can make ME cut in a room in 5 minutes then... $_$

Well...at least the rooms I'm used to doing with the meanie closets ._.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi. Here in Croatia(Europe) is hard to get USA brushes and we use only pure China bristle.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

thats not good =(
I hate china bristle o.o'


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

brihtar1170 said:


> Hi. Here in Croatia(Europe) is hard to get USA brushes and we use only pure China bristle.


I take it you only have oil base, right?


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

First i want to apologize for my poor english. We have oil based paint for wood and metal. We have interior water-based emulsion paint (dispersion paint), latex and acrylic for interior and exterior wall. No one in Croatia manufacture nylon brushes. Just buy two Purdy pro extra on ebay and to wait for delivery from USA. One Glide and one Swan. I am impatient to try out on water base paint. I admire you in USA on your brushes.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

brihtar1170 said:


> First i want to apologize for my poor english. We have oil based paint for wood and metal. We have interior water-based emulsion paint (dispersion paint), latex and acrylic for interior and exterior wall. No one in Croatia manufacture nylon brushes. Just buy two Purdy pro extra on ebay and to wait for delivery from USA. One Glide and one Swan. I am impatient to try out on water base paint. I admire you in USA on your brushes.:thumbsup:


You are going to be a hit in your home town with these brushes now. I bet you will take care of them.You should order a bunch and sell them to your painter friends.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. Purdy brushes are quite expensive because a large shipping costs. Pure china brushes cost in Croatia about $7 for 3". I'll see how we go with the Purdy brushes. May order a more Purdy`s.:thumbsup:


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Woosters are my favorite <3

and Corona is apparently loved by everybody, but I haven't tried it yet =(


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> You are going to be a hit in your home town with these brushes now. I bet you will take care of them.You should order a bunch and sell them to your painter friends.


johnpaint, you make a good paint Ambassador.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, John has my vote for Paint Ambassador. And, for some reason:whistling2:, Brihtar's english sounded pretty good to me. You oughta hear my mother.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

another question.
how does purdy's extra pro series compare with the xl series.
just in general.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

CyberKlown28 said:


> another question.
> how does purdy's extra pro series compare with the xl series.
> just in general.



Go buy one of each and try them out. I didn't like straight brushes or Purdy brushes. My SW store manager traded me a couple months my Wooster extra firm Lindbeck for his Purdy Moose (Nylon). It's about the only brush I'll use now. Now matter what we tell you it's going to be different for you. Brushes are like cigars, wine, or scotch....Everyone has their personal favorite and nothing else compares.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just want to hear opinions.
I've used a few xl's in the past, don't like them at all.
and I don't really want to buy a pro extra if its not gonna be too much better.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Extra pro's are a bit stiffer than the xl's are.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You guys are gonna laugh but I just picked up a case of Elder & Jenks i brush's 2 1/2 angle sash for 5 bucks a piece for the hell of it. Best brush we have used in a long time. They clean up great, no shed and have a rubber handle. Great brush.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You guys are gonna laugh but I just picked up a case of Elder & Jenks i brush's 2 1/2 angle sash for 5 bucks a piece for the hell of it. Best brush we have used in a long time. They clean up great, no shed and have a rubber handle. Great brush.


thats a good brush.. my mom & pop BM dealer carries them


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You guys are gonna laugh but I just picked up a case of Elder & Jenks i brush's 2 1/2 angle sash for 5 bucks a piece for the hell of it. Best brush we have used in a long time. They clean up great, no shed and have a rubber handle. Great brush.[/QUOTE
> 
> Neps: Do you think these would be good? www.****************.com/product_p/salesitem1.htm


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey how come you can't add a link anymore?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Hey how come you can't add a link anymore?


When posting highlight the word that you want the link to be and then select the insert link tab (earth with chain links)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Sean: Yo da man


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

John, that looks more like it had a word in that was picked up a "bad word" by the filter.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I just copy and pasted it and thats what happened.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RC darling, I'm glad your on the other end because I know now we will get to the bottom of this


----------

